# Clear Tool Bag



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

God, tool management remains one of the biggest pains in the ****! I once saw a tool chest about the size of a footlocker which allowed easy management, but the thing is pretty big.

I use a tool caddy on a mud bucket. Works reasonably well, but small parts are still an issue so I use a carryall with two clear plastic containers.

Bigger tools, I pile in the backseat of the truck and hope for the best!


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I call them 'roll aways' :laughing::thumbup:


Mechanics tool chest. Or just dump the bag on the floor of the truck.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Completely impractical for an electrician, but MobileShop has a pretty awesome tool management system geared toward apartment and hotel maintenance guys. With tools, it comes in at around 3 grand. Probably not too bad of a price. http://www.mobile-shop.com/


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Completely impractical for an electrician, but MobileShop has a pretty awesome tool management system geared toward apartment and hotel maintenance guys. With tools, it comes in at around 3 grand. Probably not too bad of a price. http://www.mobile-shop.com/


Looks good for industrial maintenance where the floors are concrete.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I can see all my tools at a glance, I own/use numerous cases for tools and all my test equipment has a case for protection.
Plus you can charge more per hour as now I can call myself a TECHNICIAN/CONSULTANT.:laughing:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

I would still prefer a typical two level rolling cart. Not only is it good to take tools with you, but it makes a good work surface and prep table.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Mike Guile said:


> Not sure if any of you are aggravated by this as well. I'm sorting all my tool bags (6 bags 175 tools). I always find things buried deep in the bag pockets I forgot about for a while. This stinks because I have double of alot of items I thought I lost from repurchasing. It may look stupid but has anyone heard of a clear bag? This would solve my problems.
> 
> My bags are like the bermuda triangle.


IMO, a clear bag wouldn't stay clear long. I think it would get scuffed up/dirty in no time and you wouldn't be able to see through it.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*Clear*

I would think with plastic technology, there should be a non yellowing, non smudging type out there that could be made? I have 3 bags. The Microbag (one I carry in to house initially, mid (same as micro + some more), mega (lots of stuff). I just emptied them all out. It was a total of 136 items. It never gets less, always more. It seems like I use all the items at one time or another.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mike Guile said:


> I would think with plastic technology, there should be a non yellowing, non smudging type out there that could be made? I have 3 bags. The Microbag (one I carry in to house initially, mid (same as micro + some more), mega (lots of stuff). I just emptied them all out. It was a total of 136 items. It never gets less, always more. It seems like I use all the items at one time or another.


Shortly after my wife and I first started dating, she got a job at a Victoria's Secret warehouse. They issued all the women clear handbags so that they couldn't carry out stolen undershorts, I suppose. She worked there a year, used it as her everyday handbag for convenience sake, and it held up fine. Didn't yellow or get scuffed up.


----------



## Mike Guile (Jan 14, 2010)

*!*

Eureka. I'm going to Victoria's Secret and stroll around for a bit and buy a couple then. 

What was your wife buying in Victoria's Secret?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Shortly after my wife and I first started dating, she got a job at a Victoria's Secret warehouse. They issued all the women clear handbags so that they couldn't carry out stolen undershorts, I suppose. She worked there a year, used it as her everyday handbag for convenience sake, and it held up fine. Didn't yellow or get scuffed up.


"The Memoirs of Marc D. Shunk" :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Mike Guile said:


> It may look stupid but has anyone heard of a clear bag?


It sounds kind of gay, something that a women who worked at a clothing store would use. :laughing:


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

If you go to ghetto areas they always have clear school bags so you can see the guns.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> I can see all my tools at a glance, I own/use numerous cases for tools and all my test equipment has a case for protection.
> Plus you can charge more per hour as now I can call myself a TECHNICIAN/CONSULTANT.:laughing:


Hey, is that the Knipex tool case? If it's not, they have a series of heavy duty tool cases I've been curious about.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just put all your tools in Zip lock bags then dump them is a five gallon bucket.:jester:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

I took and made a small card about the size of an index card on my computer for each bag it clips on too my bag with a zip tie has a complete list of all tools in that bag or box. I clean and replace my tools after use so i have good tool management but this gives me a quick flash card when digging then I also have a master list on my computer telling me what I have which container it is in and along with purchase date and price for tax time. 

Cost a couple of bucks to laminate them or to replace then when adding or deleting tools but it works for me.

Then just keep a notepad for the consumables you use and when you get back to the truck or shop restock these and mark them of the pad.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Shortly after my wife and I first started dating, she got a job at a Victoria's Secret warehouse. They issued all the women clear handbags so that they couldn't carry out stolen undershorts, I suppose. She worked there a year, used it as her everyday handbag for convenience sake, and it held up fine. Didn't yellow or get scuffed up.


She was carrying tissues (typically used) and lipsticks... not linesmans...


----------

